# how is ERGC? gun range?



## cedkarpar (Dec 9, 2010)

im looking for a gun range closer to pensacola. i know erml range had problems a few years back. i heard that it is under new management. what can you tell me about it now?


----------



## Tiberius (Mar 18, 2012)

I love the place. I've been going there for about two years now and have never had a problem with anybody or anything there. Not sure what sorts of problems it was experiencing prior to that, so I can't really tell you what's changed about it in that time. It's never super busy on the weekdays, so if you have the ability to go out there, you can pretty much have the place to yourself. For $120 for a year, it's a good deal, especially considering it's like $12 plus tax per visit to the public range now...if you go shooting at least once a month, it just makes more mathematical sense.


----------



## Bottlerocket (Aug 11, 2011)

I like going out there on weekdays when I have the range to myself. Weekends it can get crowded. Gotta build your own targets and haul them back and forth. I'm a member there as well as at Styx River, but I find myself going to Styx more just because they have a skeet range and reloading supplies right there.


----------



## dwatts1984 (Aug 2, 2011)

Bottlerocket said:


> I like going out there on weekdays when I have the range to myself. Weekends it can get crowded. Gotta build your own targets and haul them back and forth. I'm a member there as well as at Styx River, but I find myself going to Styx more just because they have a skeet range and reloading supplies right there.




You have to build and haul your own target for the ERGC? So if I showed up without a target there would be nothing to shoot? hmmmmm


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

dwatts1984 said:


> You have to build and haul your own target for the ERGC? So if I showed up without a target there would be nothing to shoot? hmmmmm


The positive side of having your own target stand is this: you build it how you want, it's in great shape (not shot to pieces) and it can have fresh backing cardboard on it instead of a gaping hole with no place to staple your target. Styx and Santa Rosa Shooting Range are nice places to shoot as far as I'm concerned, but their targets are used industrially and take a beating. Also, sometimes I want to pattern a shotgun and these two don't allow shotguns with buckshot or slugs. I've also had to wait for a target stand before b/c there was not a stand available for each station. That was an isolated incident or two on busy days and although I wasn't happy having to wait on a stand, it wasn't a huge issue. Sorta like sitting through a green light waiting for the next one. I shot at ERML (now Escambia County Gun Club) the other day. It was a quick visit for other business but I brought a piece of cardboard and set it up on a berm and shot. I was the only one on the range. Came home and built two target stands. This only took about an hour with scrap lumber.


----------



## dwatts1984 (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh I'm all for building my own target, was just surprised. Do they have to be freestanding, or is there a hole or peg to stick them in the ground?

So I've heard the range is usually empty during the week... That right?


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

You might want to look at Midway usa for their portable targets. I got a steel standup and backing with shipping for under 20 bucks. I have had it a couple of years.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

dwatts1984 said:


> Oh I'm all for building my own target, was just surprised. Do they have to be freestanding, or is there a hole or peg to stick them in the ground?
> 
> So I've heard the range is usually empty during the week... That right?


There are no holes for you to stick your target into. Your target must be freestanding.

I used this guide and built my own. It was cheap and easy.
http://www.theboxotruth.com/docs/edu24.htm

In my experience the range is most booked on the weekends. Compounding this is that the range often hosts shooting events on those weekends which closes one or more of the ranges for the event(s).


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

We used to furnish target stands for the members at quite a bit of labor and expense to the club. However people would come out with no targets thus the stands became the targets and they shot them to pieces. So once again a few ruin it for the many.

Many years ago we decide members should bring their own stands and targets and scrapped all the club stands. The aforementioned weekend events use club targets but these are for the matches only and are locked up during the week.

Rick


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Be happy, it is a place you can go shoot and enjoy yourself and it doesn't break the bank :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
NICE PVC SET UP for A STAND :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbsup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Four ranges with covered tables
Can set your targets at whatever range you want with the only requirement being that the rounds hit the berm
$120 per year for you, your spouse and your children who are under 18 years old
NRA certified Range Safety Officer on station
Working on getting targets for those who don't bring their own to buy
Safety glasses and foam hearing protection for sale
Working on improvements that we hope to have in place this year

Been a member off and on since the '80s
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RUSTY32514 (May 31, 2011)

Where is this range located please?


----------



## Tiberius (Mar 18, 2012)

RUSTY32514 said:


> Where is this range located please?


4020 Rocky Branch Road in Cantonment. It's off of Quintette Road, not far from the public range.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

I have only been there once, a sponsored event on a Saturday. It was excellent for what I want, competent, friendly Range Officers and a good layout.
I am going to join soon.

Tom


----------

